# wire and Vizsla's do not mix



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

Poor Sam has run into some wire and has some staples on his chest to hold the wound together. He was very brave at the vets ... wish they would ban barbedwire.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, Kian went full tilt at a fence like that once but luckily I called him off and he actually listened.

Very sorry to hear about Sam, hope he heals up soon.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope Sam is feeling better soon. Scary stuff.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Ouch Hope he heals quick. V's certainly don't stop to look at what they're running through.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww. Poor guy. I am surprised as to how many V's I have come across who have ran full speed into barbed wired...these guys are sure driven!


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor little fellow!!! Keep a good eye on the wound, and give him EXTRA kisses!


----------

